
Google Adds Longer Text Snippets and Image Previews to Search Results - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/appetite/2009/11/03/google-adds-longer-text-snippets-image-previews-search-results/
======
almanji
Its worth of reading so just do it! now!

